# Netzwerkprobleme!



## AAGA (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

 Habe bei der Installation eines Heimnetzwerkes mit dLan von Devolo einige Probleme. Ein Rechner spricht nicht auf das Teil an, am Adapter kann es jedoch nicht liegen, der wird von den anderen Adaptern erkannt. Am Kabel zum nicht ansprechenden PC auch nicht, denn dieses wurde mitgeliefert und ist neu, und weder USB noch Ethernet funktionieren. Wenn ich auf dem defekten PC versuche, den eigenen Adapter (Anschluss im dLan Netzwerk) zu orten, dann heisst es, es sei kein Adapter angeschlossen.

 Nun: Ich vermute, das Problem liegt beim PC. Abgesehen von Firewall-Problemen, was könnten mögliche Probleme sein und wie löse ich diese? Die Netzwerkkarte habe ich bereits neu installiert, resp. deinstalliert und neu installiert. Was vielleicht noch wichtig wäre: vor 2 Tagen lief das Devolo dLan am PC, nun nicht mehr. Also kann es nicht sein, dass der PC dafür inkompatibel ist....

 Verzweifelt, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

PS: Netzwerkkarte: Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Januar 2006)

Nur mal so nebenbei: Das etwas neu ist heisst nicht, dass es nicht kaputt ist.


----------



## AAGA (7. Januar 2006)

Nein, habe die Adapter ausgetauscht. Derjenige, der beim einen PC ging, ging beim anderen nicht! Also nicht kaputt! ...


----------

